# Giant Defy Fork Q



## Doulos24x7 (Jul 9, 2012)

I picked up a 2014 Giant Defy 5 off Craigslist for a steal.

I'm checking out carbon forks. What do I need to know to get the right fork (I'm a mountain biker becoming more road savvy).

Steerer tube size? Rake? Etc.


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

Doulos24x7 said:


> I picked up a 2014 Giant Defy 5 off Craigslist for a steal.
> 
> I'm checking out carbon forks. What do I need to know to get the right fork (I'm a mountain biker becoming more road savvy).
> 
> Steerer tube size? Rake? Etc.


All of the above. Giant has never been good when it comes to giving a nice detailed geometry chart. You're going to have to do some research to find out the rake of the existing fork for the model year.


----------

